# Let's Lagoon



## Cochise (Aug 19, 2009)

​
*Genres:* _Ecchi, School Life, Seinen_

*Author/Artist:* _Okazaki Takeshi_

*Summary:* 
_Yamada is stranded on an island without any ships passing by who isn't sure why he's there because he can't really recall, so after finding his sports bag, he assumes he was on a school trip. With only 7 days of food, he eventually decides to make a boat to leave the island. He thought he was alone on the island until a girl named Imaise Chika was found eating his food, where they then decide to continue making a boat. Since the boat only had room for one, Yamada decided to set off for help, but returned upon noticing that not only did Imaise put her rations in his bag, they were mostly untouched as well. After returning, he noticed she made the oar out of a fishing lance and he decides they can live on the island longer. _

*Download:* _Found Here_

*Online Reader:* _Found Here_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2009)

Checking this out


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, read the first chapter, liked what I saw.  But how's the chick's vision going to affect her?

Btw, Chapter 2 is up on mangatraders

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Okay, read the first chapter, liked what I saw.  But how's the chick's vision going to affect her?
> 
> Btw, Chapter 2 is up on mangatraders
> 
> ...



Where did what come from?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I love her".  I mean, where was the buildup?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I love her".  I mean, where was the buildup?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The big L word already? It's sounding like a shoujo right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2009)

Ch.3 is out and it looks like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a new character is going to make his/her appearance, but based on the person's figure I'm assuming it's a guy which should complicate things quite a bit.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

Where's page 11?  Seems important.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

_The person who appeared is definitely a male.._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2009)

It would be all well and fine if it were just 3 characters...but I can't be the only one who feels, this 3rd character will be the final addition to the group for the entirety of the series?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 24, 2009)

He/she probably will be the final addition, his/her presence creates the love triangle on the island which is going to be the premise of this series. Love triangles are fine and good, but I just find it ironic maybe that something so generic of a twist is being used for a series that started out with a generic idea. This author has no string of creativity in his body, or, he thinks he can do things other people have already attempted better. The latter is plausible, he can take these three characters and the setting and make a very good series with development. At some point I would like to see some creativity, but I can forgive as of now since he's setting up the outline of the series.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope they introduce a cute furry.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 24, 2009)

Look interesting. It reminds of this movie i saw of two men stranded on an island with a single female. I know its a popular movie but i cant remember the name. The female had nice tits.

I was thinking of that movie as i was reading the second chapter but wondering what it would be like if it was reversed. You know the saying "Put two females in a room, there is going to be chaos" (or something like that). Im looking forward to a nice fist fight.

Yamada has a lot of loving to do.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The guy looks like a teacher.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2009)

ONII-CHAN~


----------



## Cochise (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't imagine the new survivor to be a middle aged man, now that is interesting.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooo, i wanted it to be a girl.  I am in desperate need for a cat fight.

oh right, this isnt a shonen  




But this could still be interesting.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Speaking of genres, is this guy a teacher? I think Solar Eclipse is right. This will tie in the 'school life' label.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quotes from the person who posted the pic.

"its a male , he rapes the girl later on."

i was only half kidding you guys, dont make a big deal out of it,
better yet, dont believe me, and forget everything i said

"my friend read all the raws and told me about it, but im pretty sure she was messing with me, i hope..."



I didn't know what to think when he posted this.

 he or his so called friend could be bullshitting.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's interesting. :/


----------



## Jotun (Sep 25, 2009)

Epic spoilers that could make me stop reading are epic.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2009)

i caught up to chapter 3 of this

kinda got me intrigued


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 25, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I read the raws some time ago and as far as I saw there was no rape.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 25, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I read the raws some time ago and as far as I saw there was no rape.




I can't find the raws anywhere.

What chapter does the raws go up to?


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 25, 2009)

It was on mangahelpers.com, but I think they took off the raws. The last one I remember seeing was I think Ch.5.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2009)

Scan for Ch.4 is now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2009)

Scan for ch.5 is finally out.

Where in the world can you run away to on a deserted island?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe the old guy is her half-brother or something?

Also, I think it's just that time of month for her.
What's with the last page?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2009)

Just as hope was beginning to blossom for our young shounen in chapter 6, he loses the island.  I think the whole thing was a fantasy myself.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 27, 2009)

Chapter 6 really threw me off, but I suppose details of the 'mysterious fog' are required to explain the shipwreck.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 27, 2009)

What is this, Lost?


----------



## Cochise (Dec 30, 2009)

Chapter 6

Ehh, that wasn't expected.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

Mangafox must've misnamed it then.  I can't download atm, have any online viewing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2009)

That chapter totally threw me off. Did I miss something? Which part was real and which wasn't? :S


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2010)

Great chapter. Can't wait for the next release.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL, look like his little sister's birthday is the same as mines xDD


And after reading this chapter, I'm more confused than ever. Chika's older sister's bra????


----------



## Cochise (Jan 21, 2010)

I genuinely do not know where the story is headed, which is nice. I liked the chapter, and it's nice to know the island isn't a mirage. Or is it? Muhahahaha


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 21, 2010)

Cochise said:


> *I genuinely do not know where the story is headed*, which is nice. I liked the chapter, and it's nice to know the island isn't a mirage. Or is it? Muhahahaha



Same Here.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 21, 2010)

That's a good thing though, normally I can pretty much sum up the ending of an ecchi after a few chapters, this is a complete mystery. I'd rather play a guessing game than get another generic story.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Let's hope we can get some more island soon. I really like that chapters so far. Sucks it only comes out monthly.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a twist


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, quite a few twists with the teacher and the mask. Now, I'm really starting to doubt any of that actually happened on the island. 

I can't wait until everything is fully explained.


----------



## Zhyo (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, just read the 9 chapters, and i liked it. The twists were good, and the plot has ways to go on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

Scan for ch.10 is out. 

And wow, now everything makes sense.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't find the download link.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2010)

I've never read a manga like this before. Looks good.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 14, 2010)

or you can just wait till someone puts a link on here


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 14, 2010)

Everything sort of makes sense in a weird time distorted kinda way, by the end of chapter ten I was like......

Ohhhhhh, it all makes sense now XD


----------



## Proxy (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a twist. 

I'm liking this manga all the more.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 14, 2010)

Things are finally making sense now.

Now we have to wait until August for the next chapter. 


Flawed Perfection said:


> You have to get it on their IRC channel


----------



## death1217 (Jul 7, 2010)

shit just read chp 10 right now.....whoa now it makes sense he was the guy with the mask he saw when he fell down ....for some reason I'm predicting a time loop in the coming chapters also why are the releases soo slow?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.11 is out.

You can find it on their IRC Channel


----------



## Lucius (Aug 9, 2010)

love this manga but i'm too lazy to get into IRC. damn i hope someone uploads it somewhere soon.

this is probably the reunion chapter.



death1217 said:


> also why are the releases soo slow?!



it was on hiatus last month and i assume its a monthly release. thats why we had to wait 2 month for chapter 11.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucius said:


> love this manga but i'm too lazy to get into IRC. damn i hope someone uploads it somewhere soon.



*sends you a link via PM*




> this is probably the reunion chapter.



LOL, You'll be in for a shocker...


----------



## Lucius (Aug 9, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> LOL, You'll be in for a shocker...



OH you !



thats basically how i feel right now 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but i wouldn't have it any other way.

right when you thought all mysteries were uncovered something like that comes and new questions rise up. in the end, again you are


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

This chapter threw yet another twist to the story. Who in the world is that girl he finds on the island?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh come on, wth is going on now!


----------



## Lucius (Aug 9, 2010)

I still lol at how Yamada tried to fool the sister and leave her behind. Oldest trick in the book and it (almost) worked.


*Spoiler*: _recap of the events_ 



*Where?*
Yamada managed to get back on the island but instead of the sister, who fell into the water with him, there suddenly is an unknown girl.

*Who?*
right now we know of 5 people who are on the island:
- Chika
- Shibata
- Mystery girl
- Yamada, present
- Yamada, past
*
When?*
Not exactly sure where in the time line we are but it should be between the time where Shibata stranded on the beach and Chika ran away from the beach.

*What?*
Present Yamada probably won't show himself to Chika until Past Yamada disappears. He still has to put the watch at a place where Chika can find it and rescue his past self.


*Biggest questions:*

1. Mystery girl knows who Yamada is. Yamada doesn't know who the girl is. _Who is this girl?_

2. The sister fell into the water with Yamada. _Where is she?_

3. _Why was there no sign of injury when past Yamada was rescued_ (sunburned skin, blisters on his hands)_?_

I would rage so hard if Mystery Girl is actually the sister with some algae on her head. But maybe it is some time twist? On the other hand having Yamada there with 2 girls around his age would spice things up quite a bit.



I love this Lost (mystery island) / Back to the Future (help your past self) / Robinson Crusoe vibe.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 12, 2010)

Chp. 11 is out for those who didn't use IRC.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2010)

Scan for ch.12 is out now.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 27, 2010)

Another great chapter. This is probably one of the only mangas where I can actually remember something after not reading it for months.

The new girl is rather interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad the main character actually admits he has urges but trying to remember what the heck is going on...I'm just as confused as the protaganist


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

Something's bound to stop him from falling to his urges, I just have to believe that...


----------



## Gene (Jan 13, 2011)

A Yamada for each girl? I like it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2011)

You can't understate just how much Nori liked Yamada. xD
I almost wanted him to go for it, but he might regret it when you have a girl that obsessed over you and she may not handle rejection well afterward...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't be sleeping on the same mat as the yandere, too risky.


----------



## Raptorz (Apr 13, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2011)

When it comes to multiple time lines and locations, it can get confusing. You almost feel like you need a chart to keep up (which he sort of had this chapter  )


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

*Reminder of this mangas existence:

Chapter 17 is out.


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the stalker girl.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 9, 2012)

Man this manga is really, really good.
Everyone needs to read this?.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2012)

Things are getting spicy.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jan 11, 2013)

Kinda wish it stayed just the two of them on the island for longer. Not much a fan of the other characters. That pushy chick just gets in the way.


----------



## Idol (Mar 11, 2013)

*Let's Lagoon #26 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (Mar 11, 2013)

*LET'S LAGOON 26 Raw 

* *

*


----------



## Idol (May 7, 2013)

*Let's Lagoon #27 Raw:*


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2013)

Wish the scans kept up.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2013)

Don't you see somebody already posted the raw?


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Idol (Sep 9, 2013)

*Let's Lagoon #29 Raw:*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2013)

Just read through this and am now up to date

The title sounded stupid but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Idol (Nov 11, 2013)

*Let's Lagoon #30 Raw:*


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks. Good to see this series is still alive.


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2016)

*He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether

He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether
*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2016)

So after a long break they're releasing like 2-3 chapters a day.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2018)

Is this worth reading?

*sees ecchi tag*

It probably is, isn't it?


----------



## Vrizu (Oct 24, 2018)

Ending feels like an axed series. 
Yes they pretty much solved most of plot points, but the conclusion is just too weak and obvious. I was hoping that at very least they would show us when Future Yamada and Nori back to their world and meet Future Chika.

Oh well at least both girls are pretty cute.

Nori > Chika FTW


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 24, 2018)

11 years for 66 chapters? Damn.

Well, the end was nice enough, I guess. Not sure Nori will stay so happy when she realizes Mr. Yamada's going back to Future Chika 
And is the bonus chapter going to get translated too?



Vrizu said:


> Nori > Chika FTW


Nah.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2018)

Bonus chapter got translated, the author's still such a tease


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

Please move to the archives.


----------

